# Mistborn Series - Brandon Sanderson



## HKayG (Sep 20, 2012)

You know when you've got to the point of reading a few series of books and you think 'that's it, i'm running out of books that i'll enjoy. I've read them all'. But then you find a fantastic series.

That's what happened with me here. It was really slow to get into but I've fallen in love with this series and becauseI absolutely love the way he writes I will definetely be reading his other books too.

I'm just half way through the last book - trying to read it slowly to savour it!

Just wondered if anyone else loved these books and could recommend any series simillar to these?


----------



## Cairney (Oct 12, 2012)

Don't know if this helps, but Brandon Sanderson he recently taken over the wheel of time series, the original author sadly passed away. I haven't read the mistborn series, but I love Sanderson's style, and it was very similar to Robert Jordan's style, so they mught be worth a look?


----------



## Steph4136 (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh this is such a good series for sure. I've read it a couple of times already. He's a good author and I love his twist on magic, very original. 


As Cairney mentioned, he took over the last books of Robert Jordon's Wheel Of Time series and has done it justice. And yes Cairney, take a look. If you like fantasy and his work for WoT, you'll like this.


----------



## Cairney (Oct 14, 2012)

Ah excellent, will do. Been looking for a new fantasy series to really get into!


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 15, 2012)

I enjoyed the Mistborn series, but was glad it was over after the third book. Towards the end of that book, it became a bit tedious and felt "rushed." It felt like it should have been a four book series, but he was forced to cram two books into the last half of the third. But, it movea quickly and there's certainly a lot of action, so you don't really notice that some concepts are stretched a bit.

As far as other sort of novels that are like the Mistborn series, that's a pretty wide range of titles. Sanderson managed to create a pretty interesting magic system (which is something a lot of fantasy authors who work with magic systems love to do) and built a believable world around it. That's a pretty nice achievement. Offhand, the range of selections that are similar is too large for one to come to mind... Stories about street urchins making "good", thieves fighting for something more than just furthering crime, strange magic systems and societies based upon them, these are pretty popular subjects.

What is it that you liked most about Sanderson's Mistborn series? Answer that while I rummage through my brain in an attempt to find a reference to something you might like.


----------



## HKayG (Oct 15, 2012)

That's all great to hear! Thanks guys.

I'm reading 'The Way of the Shadows' series at the moment - slightly confusing, but i'm still enjoying it!


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 18, 2012)

HKayG said:


> That's all great to hear! Thanks guys.
> 
> I'm reading 'The Way of the Shadows' series at the moment - slightly confusing, but i'm still enjoying it!



THAT ... is a darn good series!

Along those lines, I'd also recommend "_The Blade Itself_" by Joe Abercrombie as well as the next two in the series, "The First Law." Abercrombie is currently at the top of my list of fantasy authors, at the moment. I haven't read anything by him that I did not like.


----------

